# Topics > Robotics > Gynoids >  Aiko, gynoid robot, Canada

## Airicist

Founder and Creator - Trung Le

projectaiko.com

twitter.com/gynoidaiko

"Robotic Artificial Limb for Human and Robot" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Advance female android Aiko AI robot fembot

Jun 21, 2007




> AI Female Android
> Speech, Reading, Color, Face, Object recognition.
> Ability to tell Weather.
> Ability to have a conversation
> Can understand 13,000+ sentences, and
> has the ability to learn.
> Ability to solve math
> Ability to distinguish simple drinks and foods.
> 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Female android robot fembot Aiko demo 2

Sep 30, 2007




> This is a quick 6 minutes video demo of Aiko with the Body. Full video Demonstration is about 45 minutes long. It will be demonstrated Live in November of 2007 at the International Center and Ontario Science.

----------


## Airicist

Female robot

Dec 17, 2008




> Aiko is the brainchild of robotics developer Le Trung and the first Canadian android to make a public appearance. The android visited the Ontario Science Centre November 10, 2007.

----------


## Airicist

Project Aiko - an interview

Mar 25, 2009




> Inventor Le Trung shows off his creation and talks about the misconceptions regarding his robot "girlfriend."

----------


## Airicist

Aiko new face version 2

Aug 10, 2012




> Aiko new facial expression

----------

